# Production Movie Catering



## picturesup (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello, Just received a request for a Feature film catering want to make sure we dont leave any money on the table. Would anyone have a contract sample and quote we could look over?!

Thanks


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

The fact that it is for a movie production crew shouldn't really make much of a difference. Just use one of your existing contracts and quotes for a corporate event as a guide and make any adjustments that you feel are necessary, although I am not sure what they would be.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Have you ever done film? Different animal.


----------

